# Canon D7 or D7000?



## shivarn (Nov 4, 2011)

It's a hard choice they both have their up and downs and now that I can afford it with a couple of lens expense money, it's becoming a rather difficult
Choice.. Canon
Fanboys will spit canon all the way and likewise with Nikon fanboys cheering Nikon.. I'm neither a fanboy of each as I use the camera for the purpose of taking quality shots and now getting into video recording as well.. Can anyone help with this dilemma? I've got 8 days to decide before I do my friends wedding and I just sold my 1D mark ii N model..


----------



## Ulriksen (Nov 4, 2011)

what about the Canon 5D mark II? Just asking if you have considered it


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2011)

Nikon D7000. Better sensor, an entire generation newer, than the one in the Canon 7D. And what is this, the 15th year of 3-D color aware light metering for Nikon? The 7D was Canon's first, or second body, to have color-aware metering.


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2011)

With no criteria on the table its hard to give any firm answer other than to compare the specs of each camera and the toss a coin 

But you mention that you just sold a 1D 1.3crop DSLR so surely you've some glass left over from the use of that camera along with experience using a canon interface. So that would suggest to me that getting another Canon would be a suitable path, unless you also sold all your glass along with the 1D.
Also the 7D and D7000 are both 1.6crop sensor camera bodies, so that is a smaller sensor size than you are used to with the 1.3 in the 1D - you might well find that a 5DMII or even a second hand/reconditioned 5D would be a better camera for your style and situation (thus far you've only mentioned a wedding and no other uses/ideas). 


So if you've got the glass and no specific criteria other than a good camera then I'd stick with Canon and try out a 5D against a 7D in a shop to see which angle of view you prefer working with. Otherwise if you've no glass with the canon system or feel that you've more criteria then the D7000 might be worth considering - or Nikons alternative fullframe option (I've no idea what its called). 

There is also the second hand 1D market and a 1DMIII second hand or other similar body might also be on the cards in providing you a very similar modelled body to the sort you were previously using.


----------



## shivarn (Nov 4, 2011)

Well the wedding is just one of the events I do professionally. Besides that I do events photography in general, modeling shoots, portraits, landscape shoots, and most recently been wanting to adapt film as part of my services for a company I work for as well as my own business.. I have seen the specs of both models (hence my dilemma).. Now 39af points is catchy, and the ISO rating is also pretty eye catching, and after seeing some low light shots, you can't spot that much noise.. However the 7D's 30fps and capture speed of 8fps is also quite catchy, and considering some of the criteria and things I will be doing, it seems fit, and the only piece of equipment I have left is the 55mm f1.8 which my boss uses personally for portrait and professional modeling shoots..  My budget is only around the $2500, so finding either camera which additional lenses won't b an issue. What will be is what to choose lol.. The video capture I'm going to be using to start getting the feel of videography along side cinematography do I can get the hang of it again and possibly get some professional footage done as well.. Getting equipment later won't b a problem or even now, but under the pressure of a
Week, I have to decide pretty quickly which I shud get...

Also regarding how old in terms of generations camera bodies and technologies are growing fast, it doesn't necessarily mean it better.. My mark ii n shots outperformed most current specced cameras simply due to the fact of the lens I used along side my experience and the type of
Shot I wanted to capture.. It's not always about the camera, it's also to do with its users In my opinion.. I was only using 3 lenses during my time using the 1D.. 24-70mm f2.8..17-35mmf2.8 and the 55mm f1.8..  Being familiar with canon gives me
Confidence dealing with canon, however I'm the type who likes to try new things as well, so I'm
Not locking myself to
One specific brand or type of
Camera.. Overall the picture it captures and the video it records must show a
Good sense of quality when viewing to clients and others.. That's the whole idea... Hence y I don't like fanboys taking on sides as both machines are spectacular for what they offer


----------



## shivarn (Nov 4, 2011)

Ulriksen said:
			
		

> what about the Canon 5D mark II? Just asking if you have considered it



Yes I did take a look at this and dd consider it, however tho, the 3.5fps capture speed is something difficult to get used to after taking on the mark ii n's 8.8fps lol. And they are decently priced to, buying it won't b a problem, but as a personal choice
I've come down to the two which further captured my interest


----------



## jaomul (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems you know your way around a camera. The problem with your question as with all comparisons is most people wont really have a lot of experience with both cameras, so hence the answers you get may be relayed from people who read this about one and that about the other. I would like to have your dilemma and truthfully, if someone then made the choice for me then,I don't think either model would disappoint me. The fact that real reviewers and not fanboys disagree about which is better says they are pretty close. Enjoy whichever you decide


----------



## Destin (Nov 4, 2011)

The D7000 is not as well made, and is a level below the 7d. But it's also a few years newer, with better high iso performance. It's really going to come down to your personal needs. 

If you want a better flash system (and we're talking like night and day here, Nikon's flash metering, and CLS system destroy canon's), better low light performance, more backwards lens compatibility then go with the D7000. 

If build quality, 8fps, wayy better video features, and, I would argue slightly better autofocus are more your style, then grab a 7d. 

**I'm going to start a war by saying the 7d has better AF I think, but I believe it to be true. All 19 focus points are cross type. The D7000, while having 39 af points, only has 9 cross type sensors. I've noticed that non-cross type sensors have a much harder time grabbing focus in low light than cross types do. And don't pull the fanboy card, I shoot Nikon. Each brand has their strenghs and weaknesses. Nikon just matches my needs better.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

D7000


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2011)

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

The newer sensor in the D7000 delivers a 2.2 EV greater dynamic range than the older, noisier sensor in the 7D. That is not a hair-splitting, minor difference...that's the difference between 13.9 EV for the Nikon, and 11.7 for the Canon....


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2011)

What about gear outside of the body? Have you checked the Nikon and Canon product lines for how they match up both feature and price wise for what would suit your style of work? Might be that one company produces a lens that fits you needs more so than the other and that then is the driving force rather than just the body (body only brand choices can be a little bit weaker since they fall behind with the times and are updated so; comparatively; fast).

Otherwise I would say head out to the shops can give each a try; you've used a camera and got experience so at this level chances are the best person to choose is going to be yourself; the rest of us can only repeat specifications and show brand loyalty 



Ps Canon is the best


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually the Nikon has a lot of canon shooters looking twice. For the price? It's pretty phenomenal! 
I LOVE my 7d. I actually chose it over my 1d3 yesterday. The lighting was good and with the crop factor it made my 70-200 a bit longer... Served me beautifully and I have no regrets! Would I trade it for a D7000? Not in this lifetime, but I feel right with Canon. And... that's what it all boils down to. What feels right in your hands, does what you want it to do how you want it to do it and works best for you.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2011)

Canon quality is Canon quality. I spent around $10,000 compiling my Canon gear setup. I currently have the 20D,the 5D, 24-105-L IS, 580 EX-II flash, 100mm EF USM Macro, 50/1.4,135/2-L,135/2.8 Soft Focus,70-200 2.8 L-IS, Sigma 18-125, Sigma 80-400 OS. I formerly had a Rebel 350 body I gave to my niece, along with an 18-55 kit zoom. And a 50/1.8-II.

You should check out Canon Europe's page here" Canon Professional Network - Canon lenses: speed is of the essence

It profiles two top,top-level sports shooters who use Canon gear. I really liked the review of the Canon 400mm f/2.8 L-series lens by Lars Moeller. He LOVES their 400/2.8 lens. Here's part of his quote about it:

"Lars reveals: "The lens has always proved to be very reliable. Shooting football it has to work under all weather conditions. I have been shooting with it in strong rain, snow, hail, heat, frost, and high humidity and it has never failed me. I have several raincoats for the lens, but I have still been caught out without any protection by weather!"The only part of the 400mm lens that has ever given him any problem is the tripod collar. "I had this monopod attachment fixed several times", he explains, "something breaks inside and it locks up so I can't turn from vertical to horizontal. Perhaps I'm not careful enough with it &#8211; or maybe it is because of the heavy usage my 400mm gets." 

***********

Gotta' love that Canon quality!


----------



## shivarn (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmm kk well I've decided To go with canon on the base of familiarity with the interface and the 8fps is quite appealing to me, as well as the video recording.. However I am Stuck with another dilemma.. I can get either a twin lens pack which contains EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS and EF-S 55-200mm f4-5.6 IS or 1 18-135/200mm f3.5 kit..
Which shud I take? The rest of the lenses I will b getting after as my budget is only again 2500.


----------



## Destin (Nov 5, 2011)

shivarn said:
			
		

> Hmm kk well I've decided To go with canon on the base of familiarity with the interface and the 8fps is quite appealing to me, as well as the video recording.. However I am Stuck with another dilemma.. I can get either a twin lens pack which contains EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS and EF-S 55-200mm f4-5.6 IS or 1 18-135/200mm f3.5 kit..
> Which shud I take? The rest of the lenses I will b getting after as my budget is only again 2500.



Buy the body only and spend the rest on L glass.


----------



## SGorman (Nov 5, 2011)

The 18-55 is like a toy, IMO, I got it years ago with a Rebel XTi.  Not a great lens and not even worth considering.  The 18-135 is okay to a degree but there is a huge difference between Canon's kit lenses and L glass.  If I had to do it again, I would have just bought the body and the EF 24-105 F4L IS.  That is my next purchase, along with the EF 70-300 f4-5.6L IS. The difference between that and the EF-S 70-300 is insane. The EF-S is useless past 200mm, even with a 600 shutterspeed there is ghosting.  I can't believe Canon puts it's name on some of the lenses they put out.  Anyway, L glass is definitely the way to go, but if you HAD to choose one, it would be the 18-135.  It feels cheap, but it does okay.  It kept up with a 5k shoot for me.


----------



## shivarn (Nov 5, 2011)

What's the average price or a good L glass lens? Coz I ended up buying it with the 18-135mm f3.5 for now. Until I can get a proper income, I'm trying to save up for each piece of equipment. Can anyone suggest a decent lens to use for event photography, some in low light, some for ur everyday shoot such as portraits, landscapes, and modeling shoots.. And how are the USM lenses with the 7D? I was previously using two lenses 24-70mm f2.8 and 17-35mm f2.8 USM with the 1D mark ii n and the results were remarkable.. But I heard the results are different on the 7D as it's not a full frame like the 1D since its something like 1.6x ok top of the size of the lens


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2011)

shivarn said:


> What's the average price or a good L glass lens? Coz I ended up buying it with the 18-135mm f3.5 for now. Until I can get a proper income, I'm trying to save up for each piece of equipment. Can anyone suggest a decent lens to use for event photography, some in low light, some for ur everyday shoot such as portraits, landscapes, and modeling shoots.. And how are the USM lenses with the 7D? I was previously using two lenses 24-70mm f2.8 and 17-35mm f2.8 USM with the 1D mark ii n and the results were remarkable.. But I heard the results are different on the 7D as it's not a full frame like the 1D since its something like 1.6x ok top of the size of the lens




I thought you knew about camera's untill i read this post, the 1Dmk2 is not full frame and thoses 2 lenses would have worked perfectly with the 7D, you were a fool to get rid of them


----------



## SGorman (Nov 5, 2011)

The 7d will take EF-S and the 1Dmk2 will not. 7d is crop.


----------



## shivarn (Nov 5, 2011)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I thought you knew about camera's untill i read this post, the 1Dmk2 is not full frame and thoses 2 lenses would have worked perfectly with the 7D, you were a fool to get rid of them



I only know A small amount but I do tend to do a lot of research before making decision. Then agen, looking at the two lenses I had, I was initially told it wud work but the quality won't be the same as the shot in 1d bcoz of the frame siZe.. I got rid of it bcoz prior to me having the camera(it was given as a gift) I found that the actual lenses were in bad shape.. Meaning even doing the standard maintenance, there were still some particles within the lense that were quite visible when u blur the lense or take a shot at less then 0 shutter speed at 1600 ISo at 2.8 aperture. And the other lense manual focus stopped working. So all in all I had the camera for 5montha b4 finding someone who wanted to
Buy it.. I found it was going to cost heaps to get it all cleaned and fixed and a lot of time consumption. Guess that wud b the only reason otherwise even I didn't wanna rid the 24-70mm 2.8f..


----------

